# Working Visa for Mexico, and job situation



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Since the response was so helpful with my last question I thought I'd try again! I'm coming to Mexico (Puebla) soonish from Canada to join my boyfriend. He had no problem as he had a job offer; however, I would be looking for work once I'm already there. The Mexican consulate webpage was a bit ambiguous on whether I would need a work visa prior to entering, or if I could come in as a tourist, find a job while there and then apply for one...

I am qualified to teach English, but would rather not; therefore I'd prefer try and find a job there in something else, but don't want to arrive and discover it's impossible without the visa, etc.

Can anyone help me with this. I assume it's a similar situation for Canadians and Americans under NAFTA.

Thanks,
Caitlin


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You get the work visa after you get the job with the help of your employer


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Do you speak Spanish, Caitlin? Please realize that work visas are not easy to get. Mexico protects its job market from foreigners and you might find that teaching English is your only option. Don't try to work without working permission in your FM3 visa from INM. Deportation wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Do you speak Spanish, Caitlin? Please realize that work visas are not easy to get. Mexico protects its job market from foreigners and you might find that teaching English is your only option. Don't try to work without working permission in your FM3 visa from INM. Deportation wouldn't be fun.


Agreed, I'll try not to get deported. I do speak Spanish, although I've had so many Mexican students with good English that I can't believe bilingualism will give me much of an edge. So if teaching English is the only option, I'm resigned to that.  And it's fair enough that they protect their job market for Mexicans.

But basically, I shouldn't even try to get the work visa from here, right? Showing up as a tourist and then looking for a job will not get me into trouble?...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may apply for an FM3 at your nearest Mexican Consulate, or at INM when you get to your destination in Mexico. If you come on a Tourist Permit, FMT, you can ask for 180 days, giving you 150 days in which to apply for an FM3. That will also allow some flexibility in arranging your annual renewal date, when you must be in Mexico. You might also get in some job hunting during that 150 days.
You must find a job and have the employer's support in order to get working permission on your FM3. The permission will be specific to that employer and his location.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Your employer will be the one to help you get your work visa. Concentrate your efforts on honing your resume and interview skills to match the needs of a local company, giving them a good motivation to want to make the effort to hire you over a local prospect. 

It really all just boils down to that...


----------



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, getting the work visa once established in Mexico seems the best bet. Does anyone know if it's best to bring things like a criminal records check with you, or if this is even necessary?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

and I dont mean to be the bearer of bad news, but i live in Guadalajara which has many international companies, and I am unable to find a job(bachelors in Economics, finishing a Masters in International Administration and experience in Project Management and Accounting). I have sent my resume to 40+ companies and employment agencies, etc. According to a friend, they passed a law about 2 years ago where the government taxes a company heavily if they hire a foreigner. And with the economy bad in Mexico and slowly getting worse, unless you have amazing skills at computer programming or technology, plan on teaching english. Good luck!


----------



## justincase (Mar 6, 2009)

You also must understand that the FM3 working visa is specific to your job, it cannot be a general visa with no listing of a specific position with a company. Get the job offer first, then apply for the visa.


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi there paisana...i have been living in Baja Sur, Mexico for 20 years and began here by teaching english at a university...which by the way was a tremendous amount of fun and not at all like teaching in canada. I LOVED this job...and also taught private tutoring also. The university did all the visa stuff. It would be a good idea to bring all your diploma documents and resume as you will need them...translated into spanish too...as well as bank statements. Easier to bring than get once you are there.
You can always teach a bit and it will at least get your foot in the door and get you a work permit...plus the mexican people make teaching a true delight...the curriculums are not as rigid and there is lots of room for individual style in teaching.
You may find a place where you can start your own little school...start a company maybe which is easier and your company can hire you.
suerte amiga.


----------

